# KGG - King of Gold Group Co.



## System (15 January 2016)

King of Gold Group Co. Ltd has acquired 100% of the shares in Golden Management International Ltd, a company incorporated in the British Virgin Islands, which holds the rights to the Chaoyangzhai Tenement and Didouchong Tenement in China through its subsidiaries.

The Tenements are prospective for gold ore and exploration at the Tenements has identified a number of bedding-parallel mineralised quartz veins containing highly elevated gold contents.

The Tenements are located in the east of Guizhou Province, approximately 280 km from the provincial capital of Guiyang.

It is anticipated that KGG will list on the ASX during January 2016.

http://www.kggmining.com


----------

